# When can you feel/see foal moving?



## mynutmeg (3 November 2012)

My mare is coming up to 5 months pregnant - I swear she's getting bigger already as I've had to lengthen her rug straps despite her loosing weight (planned and careful) so was wondering when I should be able to see or feel the foal moving around. She's a maiden but not fit at all as has been out of work for a year.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (4 November 2012)

I didnt see mine till about 9/10 months I would sit and watch as I never really believed she as pregnant it took so long to get her in foal

Then one day I was stood talking and Mabel must of been doing the Irish jig in Mildred's belly as her legs were poking right out!


----------



## alfiesmum (4 November 2012)

my girl had about 8 weeks to go before we noticed movement x


----------



## mynutmeg (4 November 2012)

got a while yet then, I talked to my yo who turns out in the morning and she's noticed and definate increase in belly size  Gonna be a big foal methinks


----------



## Victoria25 (5 November 2012)

Ohhh my girl is currently five months too and is HUGEEEEE!!!! I bet we'll both be posting on her at the same time next April


----------



## mynutmeg (5 November 2012)

I know, can't wait, I'm so excited


----------



## stimpy (6 November 2012)

My mare was along on a weight loss programme whilst she was pregnant and had been off work for 6 months before covering so she was totally unfit. I didn't see the foal move until around 10 months, it happened whilst the farrier was here and he suddenly went "Oooh, that must be a nose poking out!" 

I was able to feel the foal much earlier though, I spent a lot of time with my hand up under her stifle against the soft skin in front of her udders, I often had to be patient, and it was easier to feel on one particular side, but I could regularly feel foalie rummaging about in there. It's unbelievably exciting the first time you feel them move


----------



## jaynec (6 November 2012)

My mare was very fit and we didn't see any changes or movement until 10 months! She looked fairly normal even a few days after the foaling!


----------



## mel_s (7 November 2012)

Mine is 7 months now but i've been seeing the foal move for about a month? Shes huge too so its scary how big she might actually get!


----------



## mynutmeg (7 November 2012)

mel_s said:



			Mine is 7 months now but i've been seeing the foal move for about a month? Shes huge too so its scary how big she might actually get!
		
Click to expand...

I know, my girls a maiden and I'm a little worried about how big this foal is going to get but super excited


----------



## Victoria25 (8 November 2012)

Ohh nutmeg you must be so excited ... I know I am  think I keep boring people with my ... ohh she's now 4 months ... ohh shes now 5 months hahaha 

Well mine will be 6 months at the end of this month - where would you suggest that you'd see the foal move as and when possible? Underneath or at the sides?? 

Our first foal


----------



## mynutmeg (8 November 2012)

Thats was going to be my next question 
My first foal as well so not entirely sure what to expect other than reading


----------



## mel_s (9 November 2012)

At the sides. Sometimes you can see it if you are stood at the side if its moving and kicking etc. But if you stand in front (or behind) you can see the belly bulges out - often more one side than the other depending on where the foal is sat. Then it will move and go completely to the other side! Its strange. This is my first one too so i dont know what to expect either.


----------



## katastrophykat (11 November 2012)

I was playing football with my mares unborn foal from about dec/jan- when I groomed her he booted me  she had him in may. We could see hooves kicking from about mid jan.


----------

